# Hi bin neu hier =)



## raidrush (16 Sep. 2009)

Hi.... bin neu hier und bin schon seit dem ersten Tag von dem Board überzeugt =)

bin durch google auf die seite gekommen und find es echt klasse was hier so alles abgeht 
Danke an alle Poster und ich hoffe ich finde auch bald paar Bilder die ich hier reinstellen kann 

MfG raidrush


----------



## Claudia (16 Sep. 2009)

Hallo und Herzlich willkommen raidrush, wünsch dir Viel Spaß hier am Board.


----------



## General (16 Sep. 2009)

> ich hoffe ich finde auch bald paar Bilder die ich hier reinstellen kann



Na das hoffe ich doch auch






....und



raidrush auf CB


----------



## Emilysmummie (16 Sep. 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen 
und viel Spass hier :thumbup:


----------



## Crash (16 Sep. 2009)

Hallo raidrush 

Auch von mir ein WILLKOMMEN und Viel Spass


----------



## Tokko (17 Sep. 2009)

auf CB.

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit den Bildern.

LG.
Tokko


----------



## kaicito (19 Sep. 2009)

Hi! Bin auch "relativ" neu hier und habe jetzt auch ein mal paar Schmankerl reingestellt, um nicht NUR von den tollen scans und posts der anderen zu profitieren  

Allen Scannern, Postern und Cappern vielen Dank!


----------



## maierchen (28 Sep. 2009)

danke fürs lob und herzlich wilkommen hier


----------

